# Kann Files + Ordner nicht löschen?



## Paranoid (23. August 2002)

Ich habe einen webserver gemietet und dort ist ein Ordner mit dateien drauf die ich nicht löschen kann. Wenn ich versuche ist das der Kosolen Text.

CWD /fg
250 CWD command successful.
PWD
257 "/fg" is current directory.
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (217,110,252,137,175,209)
LIST
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for directory listing.
226 Transfer complete.
DELE webalizer.hist
550 webalizer.hist: Permission denied.
DELE usage_200208.html
550 usage_200208.html: Permission denied.
DELE usage.png
550 usage.png: Permission denied.
DELE index.html
550 index.html: Permission denied.
DELE hourly_usage_200208.png
550 hourly_usage_200208.png: Permission denied.
DELE daily_usage_200208.png
550 daily_usage_200208.png: Permission denied.
DELE ctry_usage_200208.png
550 ctry_usage_200208.png: Permission denied.
CWD /
250 CWD command successful.
PWD
257 "/" is current directory.
RMD /fg
550 /fg: Directory not empty.
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (217,110,252,137,69,200)
LIST
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for directory listing.
226 Transfer complete.
Deleted 0 Folders and 0 Files in 00:02.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. August 2002)

Die Dateinamen hören sich nach WebAnalizer an.

Die Lösung steht doch eingetlich schon drin: Permission denied - "Zugriff verboten / fehlende Berechtigung". Der Provider hat eingestellt, dass du diese Dateien nicht löschen kannst ....


----------



## Paranoid (23. August 2002)

Na klasse ich will das Teil aber wieder runter haben. Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. August 2002)

CreateEmail --> Send to provider


----------

